# Here's a Dollar Rental Code - MCO



## JMBC (Oct 5, 2010)

I have been unhappy with the rental car rates for our upcoming trip to Orlando (10/14 - 10/19).  I have been looking for months, but nothing that I thought was reasonable. . . .until now.  I just found the discount code for $134.99/week from Dollar.  The code is 2NFLM.  The price for our compact car picked up/dropped off at the airport for those dates is $188, including tax.  I had been seeing nothing but over $300 until now.  Hope this helps someone.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 5, 2010)

I posted that code a few days ago, found it on Mousesavers.  We are frustrated beyond belief that car rentals are so expensive for mid-October.  It's nonsensical, because it's fairly slow at Disney in October.  I cannot figure out why the price is so high for a stupid rental car.  I was considering a call to Rent A Wreck in Orlando to see if they would deliver us a car.  

The price we got with this Dollar code was $375 for two full weeks.  Not bad, but I am still looking for something better.  We never pay more than $240 for two weeks, so I am not happy.  If I get to the day before and cannot beat the Dollar reservation price, I am going to try Priceline.  Hotwire has been awful this time.


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 5, 2010)

Darn, we're flying into TPA and the code doesn't work for TPA.  Thanks for posting, though.


----------



## capjak (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you we are there in Oct also and just used the code to get the $134-Total of 191


----------



## Ladybug Momma (Oct 5, 2010)

OI1054 Works too in the corporate code section.  It will get you a midsize for $199 plus the other fees so a total of $250.

I can't believe how high the prices are for mid Oct too.  Is something going on in Orlando that we don't know about?


----------



## 1st Class (Oct 6, 2010)

*Full size at MCO $188 incl tx*

Just a few days ago, I posted a full size at $188 all in for a mid-Oct week.  No code needed.  In fact, if you use a code the price will turn out much higher.  Try it for yourself.  You're looking for a "city special" that you will not see if you use a coupon code.  Not much of a bargain IMO, but I agree it's a lot better than $300+.


----------



## 1st Class (Oct 6, 2010)

capjak said:


> Thank you we are there in Oct also and just used the code to get the $134-Total of 191



Is this for full or mid-size?


----------



## Dave M (Oct 6, 2010)

The offer is valid for pick-ups through the end of October at northern FL airport locations and is for compact cars. And, for falmouth3, the offer is valid at TPA. See this Dollar link.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 6, 2010)

1st Class said:


> Is this for full or mid-size?



It's for compact cars through October.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Another group of last minute deals - Alamo*

Here is another last minute car rental deal sheet I just got notice about. 

Maybe someone can get a deal.


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Dave M said:


> The offer is valid for pick-ups through the end of October at northern FL airport locations and is for compact cars. And, for falmouth3, the offer is valid at TPA. See this Dollar link.



OK, now I know why it was invalid - I'm looking for a Nov. rental.  I have a "decent" price through Thrifty, but I was hoping for lower.  Guess I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## nybearcat (Oct 7, 2010)

*Mco Car Rentals*



JMBC said:


> I have been unhappy with the rental car rates for our upcoming trip to Orlando (10/14 - 10/19).  I have been looking for months, but nothing that I thought was reasonable. . . .until now.  I just found the discount code for $134.99/week from Dollar.  The code is 2NFLM.  The price for our compact car picked up/dropped off at the airport for those dates is $188, including tax.  I had been seeing nothing but over $300 until now.  Hope this helps someone.



I RENTED A TOYOTA CORROLLA FOR 8 DAYS, 9/16-9/24/10, FROM ALAMO FOR A TOTAL OF $ 116, TAXES EVERYTHING. I USED SAM's CLUB.  ALAMO WAS $ 100 LESS THAN EVERYONE ELSE.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 7, 2010)

nybearcat said:


> I RENTED A TOYOTA CORROLLA FOR 8 DAYS, 9/16-9/24/10, FROM ALAMO FOR A TOTAL OF $ 116, TAXES EVERYTHING. I USED SAM's CLUB.  ALAMO WAS $ 100 LESS THAN EVERYONE ELSE.



That's a great rate.   Try to get that rate for any week in October.  Frustrating!  It's weird, and really as if the car rental companies have decided not to give any bargain rentals during Food and Wine in Epcot.  I have no idea why, but it's sure making me look at rental car availability for our April-May trip.


----------



## capjak (Oct 7, 2010)

1st Class said:


> Is this for full or mid-size?



economy Ford Focus


----------



## optimist (Oct 7, 2010)

This thread reminded me that we don't have a car booked for our Christmas week trip (12/24 -12/31).  I checked and the lowest price was $450 for the week  

Should I wait and do something last minute or is it only going to get worse?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 7, 2010)

Check Alamo through Costco.  I think you could almost rent two weeks cheaper, inclusive with your dates.


----------

